# FOR THE LOVE OF GOD - Silver Gray Coupe Pics!??



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

Do you mean to tell me no one's picked up a Silver Gray 2004 Coupe yet?  How is this possible? Who is holding out? :banghead:

Is it out of shame? Is the color so bad? Is the color so great that you've been hugging your car since you took delivery and thus haven't had time to take pictures? Do you not own a digital camera (I will FedEx one to you)? Are you unable to post the pics online (return envelope included)? Reveal yourself (and your pictures)!

I declare this the thread for who'll be the first on the board to pick one up. What's your date?

I'm on May 19th but surely I'm not the first. :dunno:

All I know is that these Silver Gray sedans and wagons aren't going to hold me over. I need a coupe and not one on a show floor.


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

Chaaaosss said:


> *Do you mean to tell me no one's picked up a Silver Gray 2004 Coupe yet?  How is this possible? Who is holding out? :banghead:
> 
> Is it out of shame? Is the color so bad? Is the color so great that you've been hugging your car since you took delivery and thus haven't had time to take pictures? Do you not own a digital camera (I will FedEx one to you)? Are you unable to post the pics online (return envelope included)? Reveal yourself (and your pictures)!
> 
> ...


BMW Canada has no "Owner's Circle" to check vehicle status so I have to bug my salesman to do so, which I do about once a week.  My car went "Status 60" on Monday, which my salesman interprets as having left the factory. He says I should typically expect delivery in about 5 +/- 1 weeks so I will likely beat you by a week or so. I certainly hope to see pics before then, too, but I wouldn't be surprised if no North American 2004 coupes have been delivered yet. After all, production only started last month.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

I've seen a slew of Silver Gray M3 pics posted here

I know I have posted silver gray cabrio pics


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

Mathew said:


> *I've seen a slew of Silver Gray M3 pics posted here
> 
> I know I have posted silver gray cabrio pics *


True enough. The facelifted Cis look a little different, though, and it would be nice to see pics of one in Silver Grey on the road.

The pics from the Toronto car show look lighter than most that have been posted since then and show a car with the M Sport package, which is unavailable in the U.S. and a relative rarity in Canada.


----------



## skarl (Apr 4, 2003)

Same here, got a silver gray 330 Ci on order, should be built this week but Owners Circle still tells me scheduled...
Can't wait!!!

Stefan


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 12, 2002)

Here you go:


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 12, 2002)

rear view:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

I was hoping to see some actual shots of someone's car they bought


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

> I need a coupe and not one on a show floor.


Just to reiterate.


----------



## artvandelay (Aug 15, 2002)

I'm expecting my silver gray coupe the week of the 21st - it arrived in Halifax this week. I too wish BMW Canada had Owners' Circle so I could have tracked my car more closely.

Incidentally, my car will also have the m-sport package that you see in the pic Capitalist posted (it was that picture that pushed me over the edge and made me order the m-sport pack).


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

art,

That's great! Please post pics when you get it!


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

My God. I just checked the Canada build-to-order section and what a difference! The car's image actually changes when you add a different performance package! The wheel stylings change accordingly! And from what I've seen with the pictures that have been posted, the rendering of the car's exterior color is far better than that of BMW USA's. Kudo's to Canada:


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

Chaaaosss said:


> *My God. I just checked the Canada build-to-order section and what a difference! The car's image actually changes when you add a different performance package! The wheel stylings change accordingly! And from what I've seen with the pictures that have been posted, the rendering of the car's exterior color is far better than that of BMW USA's. Kudo's to Canada: *


It's a good thing you checked when you did. The "Build your BMW" facility had been down for a good 10 days while it was presumably being updated for the new coupe/cabrio. I agree that the Silver Grey on the Canadian site is closer to the real thing - it almost looks like the U.S. site left the Steel Grey color and just changed the name.

I await artvandelay's photos with great interest. Does anyone know if the 330Ci now comes with the Z4's silver/black 6-speed shift knob?


----------



## artvandelay (Aug 15, 2002)

the canadian m-sport package now includes a short shifter (presumably the same one that's on the ZHP). I'm guessing my interior is going to look a lot like the photo below (less the Nav unfortunatley!) - not sure if you can tell if it's the shift knob you're refering to.


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

artvandelay said:


> *the canadian m-sport package now includes a short shifter (presumably the same one that's on the ZHP). I'm guessing my interior is going to look a lot like the photo below (less the Nav unfortunatley!) - not sure if you can tell if it's the shift knob you're refering to. *


The Z4 3.0's shift knob is the same style as the standard 3-series' but has a two-tone black/silver appearance. This pic shows it, but not to best advantage:


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

I guess I just got my answer from CabrioItalia's pic of his 2004 330Ci Cab.


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

I know it's an M3, but I think this pic will make a few of you feel a heck of a lot better. It sure worked for me! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

Another outside pic, showing a slight blue tint which I like much better than the lavender tint visible in some other shots. This color is obviously influenced by ambient light conditions - moreso than most. I think the indoor shot above is probably most accurate - check the alloy wheels for absence of overtones.


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

Another outside shot


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

Gary,

Those pictures are incredible! I can definitely now sleep at night.


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

Chaaaosss said:


> *Gary,
> 
> Those pictures are incredible! I can definitely now sleep at night. *


 :thumbup:


----------



## artvandelay (Aug 15, 2002)

My car has arrived at the dealership, and I should be picking it up mid-week... for all of you fellow soon-to-be silver gray 330ci owners, I'll post pics later this week!


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

artvandelay said:


> *My car has arrived at the dealership, and I should be picking it up mid-week... for all of you fellow soon-to-be silver gray 330ci owners, I'll post pics later this week! *


Looking forward to it! Have you seen the car yet?


----------



## AlpWhite04 (Mar 12, 2003)

artvandelay said:


> *My car has arrived at the dealership, and I should be picking it up mid-week... for all of you fellow soon-to-be silver gray 330ci owners, I'll post pics later this week! *


Looking forward to it :thumbup:


----------



## artvandelay (Aug 15, 2002)

I haven't seen the car yet, and now that it's here the wait is even more painful. If not for logistical issues, I would be able to pickup the car tomorrow. My schedule is really jammed this week, and my salesman (who has been great) isn't working whenever I'm free. Is it in bad taste (or even possible) to request that I pickup the car when he isn't available? I'm not sure I can last until Friday, which is currently the only time our calendar doesn't conflict.


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

Man, if you've already met him, I say forget it. Concentrate on the reason you two are together in the first place. :rofl: 

I think if you merely explain to him that you want, you need, you MUST HAVE this car tomorrow :bawling: (if only for the sole reason of snapping thousands of photos and posting them to bimmerfest before you even START the engine ), I have a feeling he isn't going to break down and cry because you won't ever see each other again. :thumbup: 

I'm sure the dealership and your salesman would be more than accomodating. 

But maybe you should get a ruling on this from TedW or Jon Shafer first. See if they'd be personally offended. :dunno:


----------



## artvandelay (Aug 15, 2002)

everything's set... picking up the car at 4pm... will post pictures tonight. Thanks for the input Chaos.


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

YES. YES. YES. YES!

Cannot WAIT, art!


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

Chaaaosss said:


> *YES. YES. YES. YES!
> 
> Cannot WAIT, art! *


Don't forget that art's car has the Canadian M Sport package so should look just like the pics posted by Capitalist on the previous page. We still won't really know exactly what it will look like with the standard front/rear bumpers, chrome side window surrounds, etc. :dunno:

My car is due in about 3 weeks. Will I be the first with a "standard" 2004 Silver Grey coupe?


----------



## skarl (Apr 4, 2003)

I hope not!  
What's your prod. date ? Mine switched to produced - not shipped at 4/11, but nothing has shown up on the WW site yet...
Hopefully we should get ours about the same time!!!

Stefan


----------



## artvandelay (Aug 15, 2002)

just picked the car up... silver gray looks phenomenal - you guys will not be disappointed. The m-sport package looks stunning in combination with the facelift. I only got to drive the car for a couple of minutes between the dealership and work. I probably won't get out of here in time to snap some real (i.e. in daylight, not the dealer's garage) pictures, but will post the ones I took at the dealership tonight.


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

GaryB said:


> *We still won't really know exactly what it will look like with the standard front/rear bumpers, chrome side window surrounds, etc. :dunno:
> *


rasnfrasn.


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

skarl said:


> *I hope not!
> What's your prod. date ? Mine switched to produced - not shipped at 4/11, but nothing has shown up on the WW site yet...
> Hopefully we should get ours about the same time!!!
> 
> Stefan *


Check my first post in this thread. The "Monday" I referred to was April 7 and I don't yet have any additional info. I'll probably pester my salesman again later this week for another status update. :angel:


----------



## skarl (Apr 4, 2003)

GaryB,

Has anything shown up on the WW site for you yet ? My VIN gives no response (no cargo ID or something similar). 

Stefan


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

skarl said:


> *GaryB,
> 
> Has anything shown up on the WW site for you yet ? My VIN gives no response (no cargo ID or something similar).
> 
> Stefan *


Hi, Stefan. As I mentioned in my first post above, BMW Canada has no "Owner's Circle" to track vehicle status on their website. I'm waiting until I think my car has arrived in Halifax, possibly toward the end of this week, before I ask my salesman to do another status update at the dealership. Once in Halifax, I'm told it's usually about 2 weeks from delivery.


----------



## artvandelay (Aug 15, 2002)

I picked up my silver gray 330ci yesterday... wow, what a truly amazing automobile. Work and weather have conspired to prevent me from posting any decent pictures, but here's one I snapped during pickup. A more detailed post with better pictures will follow.


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

Oh my holy god. Please find a way to take more pictures. That one looks amazing.

Thank you.


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

Congratulations Art. Beautiful car! How do you like Downtown BMW?


----------



## artvandelay (Aug 15, 2002)

As far as the sales process goes, Downtown was great. My salesman was Luis Gonzalez (who also sold my brother his car), and he was great - I would highly recommend him to anyone who's looking. 

I'm hoping Downtown's service department is as good, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

Sensational, Art! :thumbup: The M Sport exterior trim really does look terrific. Too bad the package is so damn expensive and includes things - extra-firm suspension and cloth/alcantara seating - which kill it for me. Obviously you feel differently and are willing to pay the price.

Enjoy! I'm more than a bit jealous.


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

*Visualizer*

Is there a visualizer for a sedan? I could not find the coupe visualizer without using your link. I am sure I am missing something. Any help appreciated.


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: Visualizer*



KU Ned said:


> *Is there a visualizer for a sedan? I could not find the coupe visualizer without using your link. I am sure I am missing something. Any help appreciated. *


No sedan visualizer, AFAIK.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Nope, the one I posted above is for Coupe, there's also one for Facelift Cabrio.


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

May 4th, and still not one single pic of a North American Silver Grey 330Ci, other than artvandelay's M Sport version. Do they really exist? Do new owners vanish off the face of the earth, like vienna?

I'm beginning to worry...


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

Gary,

Check the SoCal thread. Apparently it's going to get a little crazy in the next week if those dudes from LA are to be believed. And if it doesn't, aren't you getting yours the following week? And if not, I'm _definitely_ seeing mine on the 19th.

Don't sweat it, man. We'll get the pics. Mark my words.

Even if we have to track down vienna and use some smelling salts to get her/him to point out the location of the car.


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

I'm hoping for May 15 delivery, but unlike you, can't say _definitely_. Do I recall correctly that you're picking up your car in Milan? Italy? :yikes:


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

ED. Munich. 

Munich -> Milan (the Four Seasons has net access... I checked... so pics are definitely coming the night of the 19th ;-). 

Milan -> Riviera. 

Drop it off in Nice. 

Head home. 

All in all, I'll be spending only 24 hours with my car :bawling: and only 48 hours in Europe . I am one nutty S.O.B. :bigpimp:


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

Chaaaosss said:


> *I am one nutty S.O.B. :bigpimp: *


You said it.  I'm sure it'll be a blast! :thumbup:


----------



## skarl (Apr 4, 2003)

Gary,
As we approach the finish line, the race is getting close... 
I read above that you have 15th as exp. deliv. date ? I might be able to sneak past by a day or two... I have the 9th, but the dealer said it was unlikely that it could be delivered by that date, so I'm hoping for the 12th.
Ooooh, can't wait!!! :bigpimp: 

Stefan


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

Unless I get very lucky, it looks like you're going to beat me by a couple of days, Stefan. We'll keep each other posted, I'm sure.


----------

